# Dr Pepper bottle



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2009)

I always wondered why that guy came to work with a 2 liter Dr Pepper bottle everyday.

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/business/Missing+gold+could+have+left+mint+liquid+form/1784600/story.html


----------



## Palladium (Oct 12, 2009)

Check this guy out. http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c8d_1217400214


----------



## Palladium (Oct 12, 2009)

10,000 cat's a day. I guess i need to stay out of China.

This is just so wrong. :arrow: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5fe_1254103917


----------



## nickvc (Oct 12, 2009)

Palladium said:


> I always wondered why that guy came to work with a 2 liter Dr Pepper bottle everyday.
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/business/Missing+gold+could+have+left+mint+liquid+form/1784600/story.html


I love this story ....wonder if any other of the the big players in the refining world are dumping similar quantities in their slags? and if so where ?i think one or two of the members on this forum could make a killing..lol.


----------

